
How to reduce the number of ads in Gmail - tweakz
http://www.cnet.com/how-to/how-to-reduce-ads-in-gmail/
======
damaru
Well that's definitly an oxymoron, use your own mail server, or paid mail
server, use imap for google, ose AdBlock, or just don't use free service if
you don't want ads...

------
DanBC
> You can’t stop Google from scanning your inbox

You can encrypt your email which would stop Google scanning it. I guess even
ROT13 would work.

But if a service is showing you too many ads the answer is to find another
service or pay for the service.

(If Googlers are reading this there is a problem with some ads when using
Chrome to browse the web. Some ads open the ap store. This takes me out of
Chrome. This is bad. Almost as bad as IE's "content type=crash" bug.)

------
KB1JWQ
It's somewhat interesting to me that articles like this make no mention of
services such as AdBlock.

...then again, cnet does get by on advertising dollars.

